# Starbury overrated !!



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

can somebody tell me why hes top 4 on everybody PG list? there is a reason why teams keep on trading him. PG make people around them better, he doesnt. this guy is a stat hog.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nobody is doubting his talent, but it's true he wasn't won a great deal in the NBA. He has plenty of talent to win in NY. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Knicks seem to be playing better since they got him. Minnesota traded him because they knew they weren't going to be able to resign him. The Nets traded him because they had a chance to get Kidd who was in his prime, and Steph was just 23 and they didn't know if he would be able to change is mentality. The Suns traded him because they knew they weren't contenders and saw it as a chance to free up a lot of cap space. 

He is 26 year olds and averages 20 points and 8.7 assists a game this season, you will be hard pressed to make a strong case for 4 point guards that are better than him. It's easy to say Jason Kidd, Sam Cassell, Baron Davis and Steve nash are better, simply because their teams are winning, but please really pay attention all of their games, Steph is the #1 PG in the league.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Knicks seem to be playing better since they got him. Minnesota traded him because they knew they weren't going to be able to resign him. The Nets traded him because they had a chance to get Kidd who was in his prime, and Steph was just 23 and they didn't know if he would be able to change is mentality. The Suns traded him because they knew they weren't contenders and saw it as a chance to free up a lot of cap space.
> 
> He is 26 year olds and averages 20 points and 8.7 assists a game this season, you will be hard pressed to make a strong case for 4 point guards that are better than him. It's easy to say Jason Kidd, Sam Cassell, Baron Davis and Steve nash are better, simply because their teams are winning, but please really pay attention all of their games, Steph is the #1 PG in the league.


Thank you. I think you've cleared up this misunderstanding.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

When the Suns traded Kidd, they went from a 51-31 team to a 36-46 team.. Steph got a bad rep because of that, but it was unfair to him because the team Steph came to lost their 3rd, 4th, and 5th best players in Cliff Robinson, Rodney Rogers, and Tony Delk (back when all three of those guys were good). 

The only component they had from that team was Shawn Marion.. Penny was injured the entire 2000 season, so it was basically an entirely new team, and given the talent they had I think Steph did a pretty remarkable job leading them to even 36 wins..


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

"The Suns traded him because they knew they weren't contenders and saw it as a chance to free up a lot of cap space."

first of all if he is the best PG in the leauge they would be contenders. look at jazz and grizz. there at least making a playoff push. 2nd, if you had cap space and the best PG in the leauge was out there, wouldnt you use that cap space for that player?


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>FlyingTiger</b>!
> "The Suns traded him because they knew they weren't contenders and saw it as a chance to free up a lot of cap space."
> 
> first of all if he is the best PG in the leauge they would be contenders. look at jazz and grizz. there at least making a playoff push. 2nd, if you had cap space and the best PG in the leauge was out there, wouldnt you use that cap space for that player?



Are you saying that Frank Johnson is just as good a coach as Jerry Sloan and Hubie Brown? I hope not.:|


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FlyingTiger</b>!
> 
> first of all if he is the best PG in the leauge they would be contenders.


They were a very good team, last year. They made the playoffs, with Marbury, and played a very tough series with the Spurs, the eventual champions.

So, something killed them this season and it's hard to figure what that is, outside of some missed games by Amare Stoudemire (but they were near .500 even with him). Marbury was there last year and they were winners. This year, they were not.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> They were a very good team, last year. They made the playoffs, with Marbury, and played a very tough series with the Spurs, the eventual champions.
> ...


Phoenix was 7-7 with everyone healthy.. way too early to make any kind of judgment there, imho.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Knicks seem to be playing better since they got him. Minnesota traded him because they knew they weren't going to be able to resign him. The Nets traded him because they had a chance to get Kidd who was in his prime, and Steph was just 23 and they didn't know if he would be able to change is mentality. The Suns traded him because they knew they weren't contenders and saw it as a chance to free up a lot of cap space.
> 
> He is 26 year olds and averages 20 points and 8.7 assists a game this season, you will be hard pressed to make a strong case for 4 point guards that are better than him. It's easy to say Jason Kidd, Sam Cassell, Baron Davis and Steve nash are better, simply because their teams are winning, but please really pay attention all of their games, Steph is the #1 PG in the league.


excellent post. 5 star. fair and balanced.




> first of all if he is the best PG in the leauge they would be contenders. look at jazz and grizz. there at least making a playoff push. 2nd, if you had cap space and the best PG in the leauge was out there, wouldnt you use that cap space for that player?


terrible arguement. It's not as simple as good PG = wins. there are other aspects to this game, granted having a good pg is a big cog. I will go the opposite and say Stephon Marbury was underrated while with the Phoenix Suns. He's been putting All-star numbers all season and has improved the Knicks. 

Some on this board have argued that Marbury always looks to pass when he can get an assist. or that, as FlyingTiger put it, a "stat hog" Isn't that the point, to find the open man? When does an assist hurt a club? how doesn't it "make people around them better"


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Marbury has as much physical talent as any PG in the league. As he matures (and Kidd gets older), Steph will be the premier PG in the NBA.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> Phoenix was 7-7 with everyone healthy.. way too early to make any kind of judgment there, imho.


True. They just never struck me as in rhythm. But I agree, 14 games is a small sample.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

If you dont think Marbury is among the best pg's in the league you been holding the dutch a little to long. Puff Puff Pass is the rule. Are you watching basketball at all? NO way he is over rated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> If you dont think Marbury is among the best pg's in the league you been holding the dutch a little to long. Puff Puff Pass is the rule. Are you watching basketball at all? NO way he is over rated.


100% Agreed.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I was able to catch him in action on tv a while ago (against Houston i think) and although he didn't shoot too well and Knicks eventually lost the game, he still managed to get everyone involved and did a really good job playing the point position. 

The fact that the Knicks are winning a lot now definitely has something to do with the new addition of Starbury to the team. He has been impressive so far IMO, and is nowhere near overrated. In fact I might go as far as sayin' he's underrated based on the fact that he got snubbed by the coaches and didn't make the AS game this year as a reserve.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> I was able to catch him in action on tv a while ago (against Houston i think) and although he didn't shoot too well and Knicks eventually lost the game, he still managed to get everyone involved and did a really good job playing the point position.


i do believe the game your speaking of was the first game he suited up as a knick, i could be mistaken tho. marbury buys into systems very well everywhere he plays, and when looking at some of the points in the league that often look to shoot first and pass second (i.e. baron davis and steve francis, altho i do respect both of their games) marbury is in no way overrated considering he brings an unselfish angle to his position everytime he steps on the court. i find it hard to believe that stephon will go without winning a ring by the time he retires.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> 
> i do believe the game your speaking of was the first game he suited up as a knick, i could be mistaken tho. marbury buys into systems very well everywhere he plays, and when looking at some of the points in the league that often look to shoot first and pass second (i.e. baron davis and steve francis, altho i do respect both of their games) marbury is in no way overrated considering he brings an unselfish angle to his position everytime he steps on the court. i find it hard to believe that stephon will go without winning a ring by the time he retires.


Actually the more I think about it, the more I believe that game was his 4th as a Knick as that's the game they lost (after going 3-0). Well, that's what I remembered so I might be wrong.

People like to think that Marbury is a 'selfish' player who looks to score first instead of passing first. I admit that's what I thought to before being able to catch him in action on tv last year I think. He has a pretty high scoring average for a PG, and that's only because he has been required to score so to benefit the team.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Actually alot of Knicks want him to become more selfish. He is passing the ball to doleac, Thomas, Deke (who cant handle a marbury pass), and others way too much. I think he is still a little timid to put up some shots, but now with Houston out he is forced to take alot more shots which is good. I like how he gets everyone involved though.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Stephon is the best PG in the league IMO. He is not selfish player now, but he had a rep for being selfish. He deserves all the praise now because he is going to make the Knicks one of the best teams in the east this year when the playoffs roll around. Him and Van Horn(ironically)/Houston are going to be a great combination. Steph passes a lot, but when you're best scoring option has the ball, sometimes there is a need for him to shoot.


----------

